
Water transport system inspired by trees - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2019-07-antigravity-trees.html
======
linsomniac
Just recently watched a Veritasium video on how trees get water from the roots
to the top of the tree, and it's pretty awesome:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BickMFHAZR0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BickMFHAZR0)

------
want2know
I think the real news here is that the aerogel cleans the water.

But the article is very confusing. For example it says the aerogel turns the
water into steam but later it states the sun does this.

~~~
VygmraMGVl
The sun heats the carbon nanotube caps, which turn the water into steam. The
CNTs absorb light efficiently because they absorb >99.5% of the visible
spectrum and transform water into steam efficiently due to their
hydrophobicity and high surface area.

~~~
rbanffy
I assume the evaporation tubes will be obstructed by impurities very quickly

------
wumms
Or: _Capillary_ water transport system inspired by trees

------
Someone
Paper at
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/full/10.1021/acsnano.9b02331](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/full/10.1021/acsnano.9b02331).

Paywalled, so I can’t whether it addresses how the water cleaning effect
affects longevity (chances are the stuff it removes from the water will stay
in the aerogel, likely eventually blocking water transport)

------
mLuby
If this is how we're using words now, I got in an antigravity room (elevator)
before boarding a long-range antigravity transport (airplane). The future is
now…

~~~
flyingpenguin
the best part is that we have up, and upwards. Fuck "vertical ascent water
conveyance" if you NEED big awesome sounding words.

